# Pig #2 Got it on Video...



## SELFBOW (Feb 16, 2011)

Put this one together from our weekend gathering.No one took much for pictures. I just took a few w phone and the playsport. Roger and I have hunted together 3 days since I met him and all 3 of them have been most memorable. I got to see him come to half draw w pigs @ 5yds. He got to see me take mine.

Marty did a fine job w the fish cooking and everyone took care of the eating. 

That lil 40# bow is a killer..................again!


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 16, 2011)

A+ as always your the man....when it comes to videos....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 16, 2011)

Excellent Martin.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job, man.


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool video, pig killin and fish and grits. Bout as good as it gets!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like a great time 
Great video


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 16, 2011)

Good stuff Martin!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 16, 2011)

cool video Martin. I like the camera on the arm guard......did that pig lay down for you, or was that a second shot...just incase????


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job Martin. I've got to start filming my hunts. It adds so much more than just pictures but pictures are better than none at all. Mike


----------



## OBXarcher (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice !

Marty needs to get a patent on that little thing.


----------



## Tikki (Feb 16, 2011)

Great video Martin!! Awesome action!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 16, 2011)

bb, ya done good. You da man is!


----------



## markland (Feb 16, 2011)

Had a great time ya'll look forward to another one!


----------



## weekender (Feb 16, 2011)

good job on the pork and video


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice shot, Martin


----------



## snook24 (Feb 16, 2011)

Man That was a cool video!


----------



## gurn (Feb 16, 2011)

Love it!! Man yall have ah great place ta hunt.
Good shootin.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2011)

I really liked that video. 

Roger just can't get away from people taking his picture while he's eating. Or maybe it's just that he's eating so frequently that people can't help but get his picture?


----------



## SOS (Feb 16, 2011)

Leave Roger alone....sometimes he's drinking or smoking....or doing all three!  Thanks for sharing the video!  Well done on the piggie and the editing!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job BB. Congrats.

Glad to see some trad hunters bring home the bacon. I thought you guys just ate alot of rice.  :>)


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 16, 2011)

great hunt and a awsome video martin!


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats Martin and looks like yall had a blast!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 16, 2011)

Martin cool stuff, so tell me how you mounted the cam to an armguard ? i must have missed it if you already posted it.......
congrats on the pork !!!! nice shooting


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 16, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> Martin cool stuff, so tell me how you mounted the cam to an armguard ? i must have missed it if you already posted it.......
> congrats on the pork !!!! nice shooting



I took the base off the tripod that came w it and marty made an armguard, put the base behind the leather and sewed it up.


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice memories you have made!
Loved it!
El


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks great!  Having the camera on the armguard sure does make a better video than having it on the bow


----------



## fredw (Feb 16, 2011)

buckbacks, nicely done.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job Martin. Looks like a swell hunt


----------



## pine nut (Feb 16, 2011)

Martain Great video again!!!  Boy I hate I missed the fish fry  I like those redbellies and grits. Great fun!  Looking forward to the next time!


----------



## coaster500 (Feb 17, 2011)

How cool is that !!

Great stuff


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 17, 2011)

Great video, congratulations to all of you!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job Martin. Thanks again for the fish fry. Hope to have many more hunts over there with y'all.
Clay


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 17, 2011)

SOS said:


> Leave Roger alone....sometimes he's drinking or smoking....or doing all three!



Actually Steve I am proud of Roger! After 40 years he quit smoking! Been 2 months and counting! Good job Roger!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 17, 2011)

Good stuff Martin!!! Conrat's on your pig and to all the others that got one!!! Really hate I missed this hunt but it was a good thing because I ended up sick that entire weekend and would not have made good company.

Thanks for the video report!


----------



## Echo (Feb 17, 2011)

Really nice work there, Martin. Congrats on the nice pig and though I didn't take part in the hunt it was great to meet you on Saturday! Hope to see you out there again....


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 17, 2011)

Neat! Well done!
Where did you get the tripod mount though? I have the same camera but didn't get one.

Nice shot.
The video was instructive for me as well.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 17, 2011)

Martin, Show us a picture of it on your arm? How far away was that shot on that sow. Does your play sport have a zoom on it? Mike


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 17, 2011)

I really wanted to make this hunt.  Looks like y'all had a great time as always.  I can't see the video at work, but can't wait to watch it tomorrow.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2011)

belle&bows said:


> Cool video, pig killin and fish and grits. Bout as good as it gets!



Thats what I'm Screamin!  NICE!! WIWT!

That is an Awesome Pig Brother!  Nice vid too!


----------



## Knee Deep (Feb 17, 2011)

cool video. i had a blast down there with yall


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow!  That was awesome.  I want one.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 18, 2011)

Martin, I normally don't get texts and I'm not sure how your's came through, but how about one of both.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 18, 2011)

great video, what was the name of that song?


----------



## gsubo (Feb 20, 2011)

Great shot Martin!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 20, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> great video, what was the name of that song?



My Kind Of Party. Jason Aldean. Do Not think this is Jason singing. It sounds more like Brantly Gilbert. Is that right Martin?? Which ever one it is singing they are both good ol Ga. Boys.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 20, 2011)

acchyper said:


> My Kind Of Party. Jason Aldean. Do Not think this is Jason singing. It sounds more like Brantly Gilbert. Is that right Martin?? Which ever one it is singing they are both good ol Ga. Boys.



It's Brantley in this version.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad yall had a whale of a time.  Congrats on the video, that's a great way to share the feeling of the hunt with folks.  We need more like this.


----------

